# How many displays do you use?



## ridgero (Jun 9, 2022)

Which and how many screens do you use and how do you use them? (Mixer, Pianoroll, Sequencer?)

What do you think is the perfect size? I have a 4K 32" and find it too big. I would like two smaller screens instead, I was thinking 27".

Thanks for you opinions!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2022)

Three. 27" iMac for main tracks view and mixer in center, left 27" 2.5K display in portrait mode for plugins, 24" 2k display on right for piano roll. I think I would prefer a 32" monitor in the center displaying everything in the current arrangement on that screen just bigger. the iMac sits a bit too far back to read comfortably with my current eyes, but I lose too much real estate if I embiggen everything more than I already have. My 27" side monitor would also work better in landscape mode for audio, but I need it in portrait mode for other tasks. My other iMac sits much closer to me and it is more comfortable to work at, so I use it more for screen reading and working with word processors and spreadsheets. 

I may look into replacing the 24" external display with a 32" 4k display and then move the iMac into the space vacated by the 24" displays and the 32" in display in the center where the iMac now sits.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 9, 2022)

Used to have 3. 
2 x 27“ and 1 x 40“.

Changed it to 2 x 27“ and 1 x 10“ iPad via Apple Sidecar.
The 27“ are running with 1080p due to poor graphics performance of 2018 mac mini.
Left main is arrange window + Pianoroll if needed.
Right main is Mixer + Vst GUI if needed.

iPad it usually Pianoroll or Audioplugs (EQ, etc.) with Pencil.

Having 1080p for 27“ can have an advantage for non scalable kontakt-libs like Spitfire.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 9, 2022)

I've used a single 4K for many years now. I think at one point I had 7 monitors. With most of the work I do now, one of the have 4K screens (ultrawide?) would be more than enough but since I watch movies in here, I need a normal 4K anyway


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jun 9, 2022)

One.

All you need is one.

Hoarders just cope.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 9, 2022)

2x24inch and a cintiq for e.g staffpad and other non music related things


----------



## d.healey (Jun 9, 2022)

One. 34 inch 1440p ultrawide. And I make use of multiple desktops.


----------



## robcs (Jun 9, 2022)

Three. A 2k 32” monitor in the middle, 27” iMac on the left, 19” monitor on the right.


----------



## cqd (Jun 9, 2022)

2 x 32"..they're too big..should have gone 27"..


----------



## ssnowe (Jun 9, 2022)

49" 5k widescreen
Piano rolls and scores are really nice on the widescreen


----------



## Scripter (Jun 9, 2022)

Exactly one and not even ultrawide. Was cheap and works fine just use shortcuts. This way also more money to spend on sample libraries.


----------



## Hywel (Jun 9, 2022)

1 x 4K 32" monitor on my desk and I open up my 16" MacPro laptop display when I need to see stuff on screen above my KK S88.


----------



## Gensaii (Jun 10, 2022)

Currently a singular 16 inch Wacom Mobilestudio Pro used as a display for my PC. I like the pen and touch workflow. Soon to be in the market for a bigger monitor where I might switch back to the traditional mouse and keyboard style so, checking this thread out.😁


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 10, 2022)

2x 32" 4k. Love them. I had 2x 27 before but I wanted more space.


----------



## widescreen (Jun 10, 2022)

One 32" 4K on the left, one 32" 2.5K on the right for piano roll, non scalable plugins. They're nice and big that way.

But I miss a third one. Only where should I place it? Could be only above (covering a shelf) or below on the desk (covering interface, faders, stream deck). 🤔
Side is no option, as covering a monitor speaker is.
Portrait mode sounds to be a considerable solution...


----------



## AlphaCen (Jun 10, 2022)

49” Ultrawide 5120x1440


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 10, 2022)

FYI, there is a thread also here also with some pictures of different monitor configurations: 






Show me your monitor setup and how you distribute windows across them


I’ve been itching to upgrade from my single 32” for some time, but get continually caught in analysis paralysis. Not sure if I want to go for a single large 43”, a 38” ultra wide, or if simply augmenting my 32” with two smaller monitors is best (I usually prefer a single monitor). Would love to...



vi-control.net


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jun 10, 2022)

2 monitors minumum
32" 4K 60hz Curved - editor window (timeline/midi roll) - centered 
27" 1080p flat - mixer, plugins - to the right
The 4k is a game changer, helped with eye soreness and headaches after long hours. 
The biggest issue is kontakt cant be resized. Cant believe they haven't updated that yet


----------



## Bear Market (Jun 10, 2022)

This is how I roll.

43" 4K in the middle for Logic's main window.
A vertical 24" 1080p on each side, the left one for VEP and the right one for LPX's mixer.
Dual 7" screens (720p) at the bottom for metering/analysis plugins.


----------



## inthevoid (Jun 13, 2022)

Currently working with 3. But in a vertical stack rather than side-by-side.

One main 32" 4K monitor, one 27" secondary monitor stacked above on a dual stand for picture, and one 16" ASUS ZenScreen below for MIDI editing/mixer.


----------



## ed buller (Jun 13, 2022)

Three. One big two little






best

e


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 13, 2022)

I use two 27" monitors. Could do with one, since I like to do 90% of the work on a monitor in center front of me , but the 2nd screen is handy where I have the mixer window open. And occasionally the key editor when I play along and want to see the harmony.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 13, 2022)

One main 4k + 1 iPad as control surface.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 13, 2022)

Bear Market said:


> This is how I roll.
> 
> 43" 4K in the middle for Logic's main window.
> A vertical 24" 1080p on each side, the left one for VEP and the right one for LPX's mixer.
> Dual 7" screens (720p) at the bottom for metering/analysis plugins.


Oooh what model are those little ones?


----------



## Bear Market (Jun 13, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Oooh what model are those little ones?


I think it is this model:






Lilliput RM-7028/S - 3U 3G-SDI Dual Rackmount Monitors


The perfect unit for live events and shows. Featuring 2 IPS panels and 3G SDI connectivity and mountable in a 3U rack system or events managers board




lilliputdirect.com





But there are several with similar specs.


----------



## TravB (Jun 13, 2022)

Been using 4 monitors for several years, can't imagine working any other way. This is an older pic, I've since upgraded the wall mounted one to a 50" on a stand behind the desk.


----------



## Jrides (Jun 13, 2022)

2 - 46 inch 1080P. (One for composing the other for mixing) 1 -37 inch 1080P.

but… I’m legally blind so there’s that lol.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 13, 2022)

2x27"


----------



## monochrome (Jun 13, 2022)

a 24", a 23" and my phone to do key switches wirelessly because I only have a 61 key keyboard


----------



## MarkY (Jun 14, 2022)

I run a home (leisure activity) sound and video setup with a computerized mixer. Two notebooks, so total two displays. One for the DAW and one for full screen video.


----------



## EgM (Jun 14, 2022)

5 displays, 1 x 32", 2x 22", 1 x 21", 1 x 19"

These are on 2 PCs and one Mac


----------



## mrandall (Jun 23, 2022)

I previously had two but upgraded a couple years ago to a single 38" high-res ultra-wide.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 23, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Which and how many screens do you use and how do you use them? (Mixer, Pianoroll, Sequencer?)
> 
> What do you think is the perfect size? I have a 4K 32" and find it too big. I would like two smaller screens instead, I was thinking 27".
> 
> Thanks for you opinions!



Have you tried different resolutions, for example 3200x1800?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 23, 2022)

Two 32” 1440 screens side by side on a Mac Pro work better than a widescreen, DAW on one and VEP on another…. Then two 24” on a Mac mini for email, surfing, and an extra VEP server…. Oh, then add a 4K 75” for picture with video slave (mostly for clients and final mix), and another 24” for pic while editing. Ok, I think I’m done with 6 screens. 😄


----------



## JamieLang (Jun 23, 2022)

One. 27" HD 1080.

I used to keep a 4:3 19" up high with big meters I could see around the studio...but, after I switched ot the Burl ADCs, with their huge bright meters...I think the wife needed a spare screen for a work laptop or something--it just went. Now I have a GPU without an analog connection, and can't use it anyway (without enabling the CPU's GPU).


----------



## Saxer (Jun 23, 2022)

Some years ago I wanted to replace my two 27" with a single 34" ultrawide but I missed the second monitor for mixer or movie. Now I have the 34" in front of me and a 23" to the left at a 90° angle.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 23, 2022)

Has anyone tried any of the curved displays and have anything positive to say about them? (Or negative)


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 23, 2022)

40" 4k 16:9 and a 24" 16:10 1920 x 1200 monitor; the smaller display makes some plugin windows a lot easier to read and is placed in an OK spot for watching video while sketching score ideas or reading charts while preparing for shows on keys. Most work is done on the 40" especially now that I've got a very responsive Mac Studio in the studio; switching screen views in DP happens immediately now, unlike ye olde cheese grater.

I've got to say, I find the height of the 16:9 display very useful; so much of what we do with DAWs involves lots of tracks, and the taller screen allows me to see more of 'em than a widescreen would. I find the 40" 4k resolution just about right... I tend to scale DP up to 110-120% for my perfect look.

The iPad displays the 828ES Internal Mixer... handy when tracking, mouse focus need not be shifted from the DAW to the Mixer.






The Holiday decorations have come down, but the screens remain!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 24, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> Has anyone tried any of the curved displays and have anything positive to say about them? (Or negative)


Dietz wrote that they can interfere with the image. I'm guessing he was talking about surround setups.

How serious a consideration that is... I haven't tried it so I don't know.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 24, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Dietz wrote that they can interfere with the image. I'm guessing he was talking about surround setups.
> 
> How serious a consideration that is... I haven't tried it so I don't know.


Interesting. I can see if your limited left and right for a display the curve would help save space w/o sacrificing screen real estate. Hmmm. I wonder if how close it is to you and the resolution would affect anything. Oh well , any real world examples would be interesting . Thanks Nick.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 24, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> Interesting. I can see if your limited left and right for a display the curve would help save space w/o sacrificing screen real estate. Hmmm. I wonder if how close it is to you and the resolution would affect anything. Oh well , any real world examples would be interesting . Thanks Nick.


My guess is that it's not a major factor if it is one at all, but as I said, I haven't tried it.


----------

